# FORT- a UK based website helping those with GERD/Reflux



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone in the UK or Europe who has problems with GERD/GORD? This website could help.

http://www.fortcharity.org.uk/

As far as I can see this charity operates from an NHS hospital in Leicester,

FORT Trust Administrator
Level 4, Windsor Building
Digestive Diseases Centre
Leicester Royal Infirmary
University Hospitals of Leicester
Leicester
LE1 5WW


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Some info about new alternatives to endoscopy...










http://www.fortcharity.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1579


----------

